
Boeing 747s still get critical updates via floppy disks - clashmeifyoucan
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/11/21363122/boeing-747s-floppy-disc-updates-critical-software
======
jonwachob91
Yesterday's discussion on this story >>>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24109565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24109565)

~~~
clashmeifyoucan
Oops I missed that sorry

